# Tinned Troost slices?



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I think I'd like to order up some Troost slices, but I am reading that the tinned version is the way to go as the pouched version is a cruddy imitation.

I can't find the tinned version though. Is it available in Europe only? Does anyone know where you can order the tinned version?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

You should be able to get it tinned, my tin bought here in Holland (100grm) comes with a for export label on it. It's a bit like Orlik Golden Sliced...but sweeter and to me, nicer.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I cannot find it in any of the obvious sites. The pouch version pops up here there but no tins.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I found one site that has the 100gm tins. 

Sending PM.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I must see some pictures of this tobacco, I envision it to be like a block of tobacco sliced into like, ham slices :r


----------



## pdmus (Jan 16, 2011)

I ordered some from Europe online. The Troost slices are MUCH better than the pouch found here in the US. The problem is the cost of shipping! My 2 50 gr. tins ended up being $55. But I had to have it.... A friend from Germany visited and brought me 2 more tins. You can buy it here:

(sorry it won't let me post the link)

The shop is Cigar Web Service the address is heerenvanruysdael with a .com after it.....I received the tins quickly from this company.


----------

